# Sony TV help



## The_Fish (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello!

I have a KP-46WT520 model Sony TV. When you press the power button, the standby light blinks for 10 times, pauses, then blinks again for 10 times until you turn it off. Now, I've been told to check the D board for Q8014 and Q8013. How do I locate these?

Thanks.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I was able to find a free service manual with schematics and parts lists here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/6241839/SONY-KP46WT520

It takes a long time to navigate through the embedded ads, but that's what you get for free.


----------



## The_Fish (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you for your help!


----------

